# AT Line Pressure



## buchleg (Apr 18, 2009)

I have 1989 240sx, does anyone know which port should be used to measure AT Line pressure and what the pressure should

Thanks
Gary


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The test port for 1, 2, D positions is located on the passenger near the back of the main case and the test port for the R position is located on the driver's side in the lower middle of the main case.

Line pressures:
- idle: 61 - 67 psi for 1, 2, D positions
85 - 91 psi for R position
- 2100 rpm: 148 - 159 psi for 1, 2, D positions
206 - 218 psi for R position


----------



## buchleg (Apr 18, 2009)

The pressure is 50 psi, in all forward gear positions, and at any RPM. Is there a way to rule out pump verses solenoid without a scan tool?

Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If you have an FSM, the procedure is in there to test the solenoid.


----------

